# Amazing surf and riverboarding



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Tom Paterson 2014 Riverboarding Highlight Reel on Vimeo


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

*Fun noodles?*

Awesome! But... what are the thingums they're "paddling" at the end. Their paddles look like fun noodles


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I have no idea - or how they are staying upright.


----------



## BoscoBoater (Jul 11, 2006)

That looks like a lot of fun!

Makes me wonder what he could do with one of these crazy ass bellyaks......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwSNnf2s-Gc


Best part is the waterproof storage capable of holding an entire spare human foot. That has got to come in handy!:lol:


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Bellyak... and I though SUP was like riding a scooter or rollerblades. Bwahhh. There is to much fun to be had in a post like this I wish it was the good old days where we could talk a ton of smack and nobody would get but hurt. 

Now Tom on a body board is pretty cool. I like me a little drop knee occasionally though. Those weird noodly things look like riding a pool gator. 

prr wooo wooo!!


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

I mentioned the BellyYak to my wife...she asked "Is that what happens when you get sea sick?"


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Rowdy!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Interesting....that was fun to watch. Do those belly boards flush through hydraulics easily? Couple of those holes looked scary.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Logan, Come on. A *body board* (not belly board) is the name of the device used. Would be like calling your kayak a canoe. And yes, you can go really deep. I think he was using Rocky Mountain Riverboards (was RMR..now defunct) and some home made boards.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

My bad....


----------

